# Primäre Partition löschen?



## hallolo2_ (1. September 2016)

*Primäre Partition löschen?*

Wenn ich versuche auf einer SSD ein primäre Partition zu löschen ist die Auswahl "Volume löschen" einfach grau und funktioniert nicht. Ich habe schon sehr lange danach gegoogelt aber ich bin daraus einfach nicht schlau geworden und es hat mir nichts geholfen.
Noch ein paar Informationen:
Windows 10
Intenso 3822440 256GB USB 3.0 Portable Tragbare Externe: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Die Partition soll bevorzugt auf exFat formatiert werden NTFS wäre als Zweitwahl auch möglich.

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort. 
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## claster17 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Primäre Partition löschen?*

Hast du es mit Diskpart schon versucht?


----------



## TitaniaWD (1. September 2016)

*AW: Primäre Partition löschen?*

Hallo hallolo2_, 

Womit versuchst du die Partition zu löschen? Welches Programm?

Könntest du hier einen Screenshot vom Datenträgerverwaltungsystem deines Computers hochladen wenn die SSD-Platte angeschlossen wird?

Hier findest du ausführliche Informationen dazu:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17418/windows-7-create-format-hard-disk-partition


Liebe Grüße
Titania_WD


----------



## hallolo2_ (1. September 2016)

*AW: Primäre Partition löschen?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Hast du es mit Diskpart schon versucht?


Nein. Werde ich jetzt aber. Danke
EDIT: Momentan funktioniert ja eine Partition aber es ist in der Datenträgerverwaltung auch nicht möglich eine neue Partition aus den 130Mb zu erstellen und besteht das Risiko, dass ich dann gar keine Partition auf der SSD habe?


TitaniaWD schrieb:


> Hallo hallolo2_,
> 
> Womit versuchst du die Partition zu löschen? Welches Programm?
> 
> ...


Danke erst mal
Mit der normalen Computer/Datenträger Verwaltung von Windows. Wenn man auf die Partition Rechtsklick macht kann man ja normalerweise löschen auswählen aber da ist diese Option einfach grau und funktioniert nicht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Primäre Partition löschen?*

Wenn garnichts funktioniert GParted/Parted Magic booten und löschen/formatieren


----------



## TitaniaWD (1. September 2016)

*AW: Primäre Partition löschen?*

Hallo hallolo2_, 

Hmm, es könnte ein Besitzer/ Berechtigungen Fall sein. 

Du kannst hier nachschauen:
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/kb/980023

Hast du die Möglichkeit die Platte an einem anderen Rechner zu probieren?

Du könntest auch, wie die andere Mitglieder bieten, es mit das angebotene Programm zu versuchen.

Liebe Grüße
Titania_WD


----------



## Simon_the_Sorcerer (1. September 2016)

*AW: Primäre Partition löschen?*

Probiers mal mit Mini Tool Partition Wizard. 

Free download Magic Partition Manager Software, partition magic alternative, free partition magic, partition magic Windows 7 and server partition software - Partition Wizard Online


----------



## hallolo2_ (1. September 2016)

*AW: Primäre Partition löschen?*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wenn garnichts funktioniert GParted/Parted Magic booten und löschen/formatieren





TitaniaWD schrieb:


> Hallo hallolo2_,
> 
> Hmm, es könnte ein Besitzer/ Berechtigungen Fall sein.
> 
> ...



Das ganze auf einem anderen PC zu machen half. Jetzt geht es. Danke


----------



## Abductee (1. September 2016)

*AW: Primäre Partition löschen?*

cmd:
diskpart
list disk
select disk [x]
clean


----------



## hallolo2_ (4. September 2016)

*AW: Primäre Partition löschen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> cmd:
> diskpart
> list disk
> select disk [x]
> clean



Danke


----------

